# Popo eruptions



## lat19n (Aug 19, 2017)

On Sunday afternoon - maybe 2PM - I was watching the Pro Bowl game. I heard a rather loud explosion, different from a gun shot or cohete. I mentioned it to my wife and she later reported that popo had had a gasp.

Last night - maybe 2AM - I was awakened by the sound of an explosion and as I opened my eyes the wall behind my head had a red/orange/yellow image. It was maybe 4 times the size of my head. We do have a clear view of the volcano from the house. Only lasted a few seconds. We hear a lot of cohetes etc but we really never see anything but smoke.

We live about 100 kms from popo as a bird flies. Seems pretty active at the moment.


----------



## Stevenjb (Dec 10, 2017)

From the post title I thought you were referring to the police. 

Posted from Android using Tapatalk


----------



## lat19n (Aug 19, 2017)

Stevenjb said:


> From the post title I thought you were referring to the police.
> 
> Posted from Android using Tapatalk


Sorry - Popocatépetl, State of Mexico, Mexico

How did popo convey the police ?


----------



## Stevenjb (Dec 10, 2017)

lat19n said:


> Sorry - Popocatépetl, State of Mexico, Mexico
> 
> How did popo convey the police ?


I have heard that 'popo' is slang for the police in some US cultures. 

From urbandictionary:

POPO

A Police officer. especially the ones that rides on bikes.*

Orgin: California late 80's*

police officers that patrols certain beaches on bikes wore a vest that said PO in huge blockletters on each of their chest. which means Police Officer. they usually ride around in group of two's.*

when you see them coming by. you see the word "PO" "PO" when they stand next to each other.


Posted from Android using Tapatalk


----------

